# Driver: Trooper punched me



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By Jennifer Kovalich and Jean Porrazzo, ENTERPRISE STAFF WRITERS_

WEST BRIDGEWATER - State police are probing a complaint that a state trooper involved in a search for an armed suspect Friday morning assaulted a Brockton man who drove upon the scene.

Luis Pena, 22, said he was driving on Walnut Street around 9:20 a.m., on his way to Manley Street, when he came upon cruisers on Walnut Street. After a police officer directed him to proceed, Pena said he had to swerve to avoid striking the trooper, pulled over and stopped.

Pena said the trooper had stepped in front of his vehicle after retrieving what appeared to be a rifle from the rear of his cruiser.

"I put the window down to apologize and he punched me in the eye," Pena said. "He hit me so hard, my hat flew off my head."

Pena said the trooper screamed at him, "You almost (expletive) hit me."

State police Sgt. Robert Bousquet, of the public affairs office in Framingham, said Friday a complaint was filed. He declined to identify the trooper.

"There is an investigation ongoing," Bousquet said. "There was a complaint received and it is being looked at."

Pena, who was treated and released Friday at Brockton Hospital for what he said was an eye injury, filed a complaint at the West Bridgewater Police Department, which Police Chief Donald Clark passed along to state police.

Pena told The Enterprise he was struck in the eye. Clark said on Friday that Pena's written complaint stated the following:

"I put the window down an (sic) he slapped the hat right off my head. I said that was assault and asked for a badge number and the trooper walked away."

Clark said he spoke with state police Maj. Michael Crisp and forwarded him the complaint.

State and local police Friday morning were searching for a Hispanic male with a ponytail dressed in beige clothing who was driving a 1991 blue Toyota.

Pena is a Hispanic male with a ponytail who was driving a purple Toyota Scion, a vehicle he said belonged to his employer, International Car Parts.

It could not be learned Friday if his similar appearance to the suspect had anything to do with the alleged trooper assault.

"I thought state police troopers were different than that, he didn't give any reason why he did this," Pena said.

The police search in West Bridgewater was sparked by an 8:28 a.m. hit-and-run accident in Brockton at Ash Street and Hillberg Avenue.

Rubin Delact, 17, of 135 Highland St., Brockton, was arrested two hours later in connection with the accident.

He faces a charge of assault with a dangerous weapon, a handgun, lodged by West Bridgewater police, for allegedly pointing the weapon at a West Bridgewater resident listening to a scanner who came outside after spotting Delact in the street, police said. Police did not recover a firearm.

Delact is also facing charges of leaving the scene of an accident and causing property damage, lodged by Brockton police.

After a search, West Bridgewater Detective Sgt. Victor Flaherty took Delact into custody at the rear of 400 Manley St. Clark said telephone workers at that building had been alerted of the search and had locked the building so no one could enter.

Jennifer Kovalich can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The moral of the story is..."do-not-almost-hit-the-cop"...or it's "dope-slap-time".

Bitch.


----------



## Badge 17 (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree with you completely dcs2244 on the moral of the story, however, does anyone else notice the flaw in the story or am I reading this wrong:

At first it is said, "I put the window down to apologize and he punched me in the eye,” Pena said. “He hit me so hard, my hat flew off my head.”

Then later it is said, "I put the window down an (sic) he slapped the hat right off my head. I said that was assault and asked for a badge number and the trooper walked away.”


Just makes me wonder what happened because I know it shoulden't be a difficult determination to make, was I PUNCHED in the eye so hard my hat came off, or was my hat simply slapped off because I am a moron. 

my $.02


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

How the hell do you almost hit the Trooper? So the police officer directed him foward and then he had to swerve? I find it hard to believe that an officer would just be sitting in the middle of the detour (or whatever they had). Probably another moron who decides 35mph is the right speed to go by parked cruisers with officer conducting operations outside. Same people who think its cool to blow my door off when im on a traffic stop. 

Not to change the subject but its like "dusting". I forgot where I read it, but it's about truck drivers speeping up and intentionally trying and knock the officer's cover off using the vortex caused by the trailer.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I noticed the same thing.....


I noticed he a moronic douche bag!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds like somebody wants to sue the state.... I bet the whole thing is bs and I bet there are no other witnesses so the state will have to spend a lot of money and waste a lot of time on this scumbag's bs story.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> The moral of the story is..."do-not-almost-hit-the-cop"...or it's "dope-slap-time".Bitch.


Dcs, I took the moral of the story as " If you're going to listen to the scanner, stay inside the house!"


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hes probally gonna get a settlement to just shut him up


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I think that if the trooper punched the guy in the face ,that guy would have also been arrested by the trooper.


----------

